# Pre made coils



## Leven Naicker (17/4/18)

Hi guys 
Where can I get good quality yet best bang for buck pre built coils such as aliens and fused claptons ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (17/4/18)

@smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (17/4/18)

Yeah, his coils are the shit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (17/4/18)

Leven Naicker said:


> Hi guys
> Where can I get good quality yet best bang for buck pre built coils such as aliens and fused claptons ?


The Coil Company. SirVapes stocks. The price will seem high if this is your 1st order, but seeing that these coils lasts for months if treated well, it's worth it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Leven Naicker (17/4/18)

C


Steyn777 said:


> The Coil Company. SirVapes stocks. The price will seem high if this is your 1st order, but seeing that these coils lasts for months if treated well, it's worth it.


Uld


Steyn777 said:


> The Coil Company. SirVapes stocks. The price will seem high if this is your 1st order, but seeing that these coils lasts for months if treated well, it's worth it.


Both are very good but I'm looking for something different someone who doesn't just do the regular maybe someone who does it as a hobby kind of thing so maybe they could take like a personal request

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (17/4/18)

Leven Naicker said:


> C
> 
> Uld
> 
> Both are very good but I'm looking for something different someone who doesn't just do the regular maybe someone who does it as a hobby kind of thing so maybe they could take like a personal request


Now I have to know...what will that personal request entail ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leven Naicker (17/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Now I have to know...what will that personal request entail ?


Well I was trying it out myself with no success let me just drop a pic it's much better if you see it

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Steyn777 (17/4/18)

I pride myself in doing the unusual (100% due to the fact that the usual is still out of reach at the moment)
In the picture you have a 24g Alien, for those times you feel like Vaping your Weber braai.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777 (17/4/18)

Leven Naicker said:


> Well I was trying it out myself with no success let me just drop a pic it's much better if you see it


Fraple. @Friep correct me if I'm wrong.
Damn you don't do beige do you?? Lol.
I'll probably be able to help you in about 3 to 6 months...that's a more advanced build. But I think @KZOR may be able to assist or point you in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Leven Naicker (17/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 129428
> 
> I pride myself in doing the unusual (100% due to the fact that the usual is still out of reach at the moment)
> In the picture you have a 24g Alien, for those times you feel like Vaping your Weber braai.


Any progress is good progress and you seem to be almost there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (18/4/18)

Leven Naicker said:


> Any progress is good progress and you seem to be almost there


Luckily it's fun as well...makes me feel better for destroying so much Nichrome today. But let us know when you find your coilmaker.
In what device are you going to use it in?


----------



## smilelykumeenit (18/4/18)

i am not gonna make this for you, coz i feel it is gimmicky, but this is how you should do it: clapton 28g in 40g and then make 26/36 aliens as per any instructional video on youtube. M Terk was the one i watched : ) if you go any bigger on the clapton, it’s gonna throw off the spacing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## skola (18/4/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> i am not gonna make this for you, coz i feel it is gimmicky, but this is how you should do it: clapton 28g in 40g and then make 26/36 aliens as per any instructional video on youtube. M Terk was the one i watched : ) if you go any bigger on the clapton, it’s gonna throw off the spacing.


Hey @smilelykumeenit. Out of interest, why do you say that this type of coil is gimmicky?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (18/4/18)

i feel like it is gonna be a hotspot nightmare  but it’s just a tricore alien!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (18/4/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> i feel like it is gonna be a hotspot nightmare  but it’s just a tricore alien!


Didn't even think about the hotspot issue!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (18/4/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> i am not gonna make this for you, coz i feel it is gimmicky, but this is how you should do it: clapton 28g in 40g and then make 26/36 aliens as per any instructional video on youtube. M Terk was the one i watched : ) if you go any bigger on the clapton, it’s gonna throw off the spacing.


Can't find the Mterk video on it, but just quickly: you alien the 26/36 with the 28/40?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (18/4/18)

there are 3 equally sized cores - 2 26g cores, one 28g wrapped in 40g. 
clapton 26g in 36g for alien. 
set up cores, 28/40 clapton in the middle
wrap alien.
post photo here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777 (18/4/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> there are 3 equally sized cores - 2 26g cores, one 28g wrapped in 40g.
> clapton 26g in 36g for alien.
> set up cores, 28/40 clapton in the middle
> wrap alien.
> post photo here


Well that sounds simple enough..............



Thanks @smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 2


----------

